# abused mini donkey



## painthorselover (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi,

today me and my nana are going to pick up an abused stallion mini donkey.He has been abused his whole life.i will post pics soon.(before and afters)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi, I am so glad you and your Nana are going to pick up this guy. Just please be careful..sometimes jacks can become very agressive, some can be alot harder to handle then a mini stallion. Do you or your Nana have any experience with jacks? (they are not called stallion donkeys but are called jacks




: ) Cant wait to see your pictures. Corinne (Ce)


----------



## painthorselover (Oct 5, 2007)

my nana does.She is an animal rescue group and rescues all kinds of animals.She has had a squirrel and some opposums before.Right now she has birds,fish,pigs,rabbits,horses,dogs,and cats!!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 5, 2007)

painthorselover said:


> my nana does.She is an animal rescue group and rescues all kinds of animals.She has had a squirrel and some opposums before.Right now she has birds,fish,pigs,rabbits,horses,dogs,and cats!!!


:aktion033: Hey... I like your Grandma ...she sounds awesome



:

Can't wait to see pics !


----------

